# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Υφασμάτινη εργαλειοθήκη FACOM  Mini PROBAG BS.T14PB. Ολοκαίνουργια.

## sotron1

FACOM Υφασμάτινη εργαλειοθήκη Mini PROBAG BS.T14PB.

Τιμή 30 Ευρώ.

Ολοκαίνουργια. Στην μισή τιμή από τα καταστήματα.

Τιμή στην αγορά, γύρω στα 60 ευρώ και βάλε.

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ : 6955089364

imagemagic.jpgDSC_5799.jpgDSC_5800.jpgDSC_5801.jpgDSC_5802.jpgDSC_5805.jpg

----------

